# Luggage for Giant electric bikes



## Mike Rudkin (19 Jul 2014)

My wife and I have Giant 'pedal assist' bikes which we carry on our motorhome. On our travels around Europe we have seen the same bikes with really nice luggage sets which we cannot find in UK.
why on earth do Giant sell the bikes here but not the luggage ? We love the bikes,so,if we decide to get new ones in future,in won't be in UK !!
Mike


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jul 2014)

Mike,

Go onto Pedalecs forum. They will answer this for you.

Steve


----------

